# Juwelierskunst - Das Aus in WoD?



## Seeltas92 (22. August 2014)

Tag Leute.

Wie die Überschrift schon sagt, habe ich (nach etlichen durchforsten von Foren) langsam echt die Vermutung/Befürchtung, dass aus dem Einst lukrativsten Beruf wohl jetzt mit so ziemlich der Umsatzschwächste wird :/

Begründung: 

- Hit und Exp fallen weg --> Sockelarten fallen weg
- Anzahl der Sockelplätze wird reduziert
- keine (in Forumsbeiträgen gefundenen) großen Neuerungen --> Kein neuer Einkommenszweig
- Meta-Sockel fallen weg, so ziemlich die wertvollsten Sockel (Gott haben ich und meine Geldbörse uns immer gefreut wenn ich die verkauft habe x.x)


In den offiziellen Foren wurde von Blauen zwar mehrmals gesagt, dass durch die verminderte Zahl der Sockel der Preis des Einzelnen steigt, nur weiß jeder aktive Auktionator aus dem 1x1, dass man lieber und schneller 1000 x 1g als 1 x 1000g verdient.

Ich frage mich deshalb ob ich deshalb Juwe verlernen sollte und einfach auf Doppel-Farm-Berufe (BBxKräuterxKürschner) umsteigen soll.
Oder habt ihr schon ne Idee mit welchem Beruf man richtig absahnen wird? (Abgesehen von dem "blauen" lvl 100er pvp gear, was wohl so ziemlich jeder am anfang einer erweiterung um sich schmeisst^^)


MfG,

Seeltas


----------



## Derulu (22. August 2014)

Seeltas92 schrieb:


> Oder habt ihr schon ne Idee mit welchem Beruf man richtig absahnen wird? (Abgesehen von dem "blauen" lvl 100er pvp gear, was wohl so ziemlich jeder am anfang einer erweiterung um sich schmeisst^^)



Eventuell mit Juwelenschleifen und den 640er Epic-Ringen und der 640er Epic-Halsketten? Oder den dazugehörigen Aufwertern auf Itemlevel 655 und Itemlevel 665? Oder, vll. auch mit dem Item, das es erlaubt, die sekundären Werte der hergestellten Epic Ringe und Ketten zufällig neu zu vergeben. Oder mit ein paar von den hunderten neuen Steinen, die deutlich "stärkere"Auswirkungen haben (weil sie %-uell mehr auf dem ksten haben als die bisherigen Steinchen), als sie bisher hatten, auch wenn man nur noch sekundäre Stats sockeln kann


----------



## Seeltas92 (22. August 2014)

hmmm. klingt doch sogar ziemlich gut.

hast du zufällig ein link? würde mich da gerne reinlesen^^ (direkter link wäre gut, bin grad aufm Handy und da buggt das iwi x.x)


----------

